# Distortion Pedal for old Traynor Tube Amp.



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

I have an old Traynor YGL-3A Mark-3. This old girl plays very clean. I would like to add a bit of grit/distoration to it. I don't usually use pedals but I would like to try one with this Amp. Does anyone have any recomendations? Thanks


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I had great success with my old YGL3 using an old small-box Rat, a Fulltone Fulldrive and a Z.Vex Box of Rock. All three sounded awesome through it. The Rat gave it full-up 80's hair metal distortion, the Fulldrive gave it a cranked Fender sound and the Box of Rock turned it into a Marshall stack. All solid choices.

I never used my current go-to dirtbox, the Fulltone OCD, with the YGL before I sold it, but I'm sure the OCD would also sound fantastic through it.

It's a really clean amp with tons of headroom, so any dirt box with a good sound to it will shine.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 OCD! Can't say anything bad about it!


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guy's. Anyone have any other suggestions? Looking for something that doesn't sound "fake". Don't want to take away from the tube tone.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wileyone said:


> Thanks guy's. Anyone have any other suggestions? Looking for something that doesn't sound "fake". Don't want to take away from the tube tone.


Without a doubt, Timmy or Tim. I use these with all my Traynors and the pedals sound almost exactly like my amps do when they are cranked up into distortion. If getting something that doesn't sound "fake" is your goal, the Tim or Timmy is a no brainer.

Honourable mention to:

Way Huge Pork Loin
Menatone Red Snapper
Fairchild BarberShop


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

The venerable Screamer!


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

All great choices....Traynors are very pedal friendly. I use a Keeley BD2 with a Guitarmate when I want a basic, down to earth blusey kinda' thing.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Where would you buy Tim/Timmy Pedals in Canada?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Pickup a DanElectro Cool Cat Transparent Overdrive (V1 if available) . Not a large outlay and you may like it. I have a V1 I use for that light tube driven sound and it works great. I have also had a Tim and many various other OD's but I'll settle for this.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a YGM-1 and I love how the good old SHO boost pedal sounds through it. No additional colour, but it breaks up that much earlier. If you are inclined, you can build one for about $10 in components. Probably any boost would sound great. Have fun.


----------



## irok (Dec 15, 2011)

Boss Metal Zone, you can't go wrong, you can fine tune it for whatever style you like.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

I got a MXR 78 Badass Distortion for Christmas that is pretty amplike.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Wileyone said:


> Where would you buy Tim/Timmy Pedals in Canada?


Here: http://www.rjpguitarstudios.com/viewcategory.php?groupid=110


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

been playing a long time and the Wampler Pinnacle is probably the most 'real' sounding distortion pedal I've tried...

here's another good one - and reasonably priced :http://www.rjpguitarstudios.com/viewitem.php?productid=867


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Tim/Timmy is a low gain pedal, if that's what your looking for.
I have a Tim and do like it quite a bit, it's a keeper.

If you want to save a couple of bucks, but have the patience to wait a few months, order directly from Paul.

http://www.myspace.com/paulcaudio/blog/540743254

Used and retail prices are usually jacked up on these pedals.
I think he has the waiting list down to three months, I had to wait six months earlier this year.

The differences between the two is that the Tim has a loop and a boost that isn't independant of the effect.
A really good low gainer, transparent. Your tone with some hair on it.

Calling him is the best route.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Xotic pedals are nice as well.


----------

